# Danny Garcia vs Keith Thurman on March 4th (Weigh-In Added)



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Showtime will be televising.

Who wins?

http://www.ringtv.com/469577-showtime-announces-thurman-garcia-march-4/


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Keef UD


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Keef UD












:conf


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Danny finds a way to win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mishima said:


> Danny finds a way to win


always does


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> always does


Even when he really doesn't.

I.e Herrera fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Even when he really doesn't.
> 
> I.e Herrera fight


:yep no blueprint


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Thurman should take this. Garcia has a better overall resume and list of wins, but he's entering new territory and another level then he's accustomed to. Garcia's confidence it seems has waned over the past few years starting with the Herrera robbery. But while I favor Thurman, this is winnable for Garcia, and SHOULD get him back on track at least, with no more garbage gimmes.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone think this fight is actually going to happen?

Call me cynical, but ....


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Does anyone think this fight is actually going to happen?
> 
> Call me cynical, but ....


Mar 4 is a long ways off...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Does anyone think this fight is actually going to happen?
> 
> Call me cynical, but ....


It will happen 100℅, Al already said months ago Garcia was going to fight Thurman next but Garcia wants a keep busy fight I dont think Thurman does


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Does anyone think this fight is actually going to happen?
> 
> Call me cynical, but ....


The fight is already signed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The fight is already signed


A strong message, shows they're well aware of the state of the sport.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I got Thurman in this one. Should be entertaining. Hope it's on CBS.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Fine. If this happens I'll watch that along with Garcia's fight. About 4 months away but I won't rule it out quite yet.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

If anyone is interested, Danny Garcia is doing a 'ask me anything' on reddit tomorrow. Kudos to him for doing it considering the shit he's been getting from fans.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's Too Big said:


> If anyone is interested, Danny Garcia is doing a 'ask me anything' on reddit tomorrow. Kudos to him for doing it considering the shit he's been getting from fans.


He's probably so delusional he has no clue.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The fight is already signed


I still won't believe it until it happens.
Swish doesn't take chances like this any longer. He already has the belt, though that's a bit laughable.

I can sorta' understand Thurman wanting the fight, due to the belt, but Swishy is all wrong for him, stylistically. While he's clearly the better puncher and probably also the better overall fighter, there's a good chance he'll end up looking semi-foolish & immobile, as Swish dances around playing it safe & waiting for the paid-off judges to do their thing. Well, mad props to him for taking this chance, but kinda' foolish, too.

Plenty of time between now & then for someone to have a mild "training injury."

Call me cynical, I can take it. :bart


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How funny would it be if Vargas manages to KO Garcia? We know he has zero chance of getting a decision, but Garcia could trip or sumpthin' ......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Keith. To big. To versatile.

Danny is a scrapper though and Keith can be open.

Problem is that unless Danny can one shot him, Keith can win on his bike. Keith by KO or UD.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice! I'm looking forward to this. Glad to see it happening.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Danny's Q&A answers are all pretty respectable, especially when called out so directly about his competition.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/59k0l2


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Danny's Q&A answers are all pretty respectable, especially when called out so directly about his competition.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/59k0l2


Good read, thanks.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Danny's Q&A answers are all pretty respectable, especially when called out so directly about his competition.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/59k0l2


thanks bogo!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So Garcia loves Al Haymon, doesn't think he's a cherry picker, thinks he's the best current fighter at 147, thinks he absolutely beat Herrera and there's no reason to offer a rematch, and thinks everyone misunderstood his Dad's comment about "... when you can make money fighting a Salka" yet has no alternate explanation.


Well, that's all certainly news !


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Great. Winner gets fed to Errol Spence.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

What was that about Garcia being a cherry picker? No way. I think he loses the fight and gives Khan another excuse not to fight him. And box his mate Manny in a glorified spar.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> What was that about Garcia being a cherry picker? No way. I think he loses the fight and gives Khan another excuse not to fight him. And box his mate Manny in a glorified spar.


Khan wanted Danny though.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Thurman


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So much discussion about a fight that will probably never happen.

Swifty has 5 whole months to come up with some BS excuse or injury.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So much discussion about a fight that will probably never happen.
> 
> Swifty has 5 whole months to come up with some BS excuse or injury.


Not sure why you're so adamant he'll weasel out of the fight when he's never done such a thing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fans shouldnt be allowed to swear at them like that, he called Thurman a "motherfucker", he should have smacked the dude right there and then


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure why you're so adamant he'll weasel out of the fight when he's never done such a thing.


He hasn't fought a dangerous puncher since 2013, and that was at 140. He's also gotten a taste for easy money.

I'll seriously be stunned if this fight really happens.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He hasn't fought a dangerous puncher since 2013, and that was at 140. He's also gotten a taste for easy money.
> 
> I'll seriously be stunned if this fight really happens.


Would you seriously be stunned? You would actually be shocked, totally put off, if Garcia did what fighters typically do, and fought the fighter he signed to fight? A lot of us were turned off by Garcia's recent level of opposition but to say you actually believe there's a greater probability of the fight not happening because Garcia is suddenly afraid of punchers is straight up bizarre.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn Cherry Garcia felt some type of way when Thurman laid down some facts in front of him.
Almost looks like Garcia is about to burst in tears.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Would you seriously be stunned? You would actually be shocked, totally put off, if Garcia did what fighters typically do, and fought the fighter he signed to fight? A lot of us were turned off by Garcia's recent level of opposition but to say you actually believe there's a greater probability of the fight not happening because Garcia is suddenly afraid of punchers is straight up bizarre.


I've just gotten used to Al Haymon's new world order.

:alfingers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Even when he really doesn't.
> 
> I.e Herrera fight


No one cares about little fights, it's the big fights like Khan mathysse that matter

Garcia left hook and body punches and low blows are all top notch

Good fight, but Danny can win


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

KO-KING said:


> No one cares about little fights, it's the big fights like Khan mathysse that matter
> 
> Garcia left hook and body punches and low blows are all top notch
> 
> Good fight, but Danny can win


So you shouldn't talk about bad performances? :lol:


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

OneTime said:


> So you shouldn't talk about bad performances? :lol:


Point was he might be the sort to raise his game with his opposition


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

KO-KING said:


> Point was he might be the sort to raise his game with his opposition


That point doesn't work when it's the certain style he struggled with. Happened with lamont too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

We should be getting hype for this matchup. Pretty damn good


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> So much discussion about a fight that will probably never happen.
> 
> Swifty has 5 whole months to come up with some BS excuse or injury.


You really are a miserable cunt. You'd probably prefer Garcia pulling out instead of watching and enjoying the fight. Boxing fan? Ha!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

You spelled Terence Crawford vs Keith Thurman wrong in the title/


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

mishima said:


> Danny finds a way to win


Even if he loses.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love this fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

During Thurmans rise I remember he had quite the following. Tonnes of hype and claims he was avoided, now that the champ is here, has the big fights, it seems a lot of the attention is somewhere else.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

got danny on points in a real good fight, I think danny will hurt Thurman consistently enough to sway the judges with Thurman landing the flashier combos. Thurmans the bigger puncher of the two but he is quite vulnerable as well imo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> During Thurmans rise I remember he had quite the following. Tonnes of hype and claims he was avoided, now that the champ is here, has the big fights, it seems a lot of the attention is somewhere else.


Still 2 months to go lol, plus theres alot of good fights in March


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Still 2 months to go lol, plus theres alot of good fights in March


I just don't feel the hype and excitement for Thurman any more in the community. Maybe it is just me. I'm not expecting the forum and boxing world to be going crazy 2 weeks out of their fight in March either. But yeah, you'r eright there's plenty of good fights before their meeting


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> I just don't feel the hype and excitement for Thurman any more in the community. Maybe it is just me. I'm not expecting the forum and boxing world to be going crazy 2 weeks out of their fight in March either. But yeah, you'r eright there's plenty of good fights before their meeting


Yeah I know what you mean, Thurman lost the hype when he didnt try and finish Bundu, then went 12 with Guerrero then got hurt by a bodyshot againt Collazo, he showed hes vulnerable which is why im picking Garcia to win, its still a great fight its just Thurman hasnt looked that special everytime hes stepped up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The fight is already signed


Is it in everyone's contracts that to be a top fighter one must have that same beard?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, Thurman lost the hype when he didnt try and finish Bundu, then went 12 with Guerrero then got hurt by a bodyshot againt Collazo, he showed hes vulnerable which is why im picking Garcia to win, its still a great fight its just Thurman hasnt looked that special everytime hes stepped up


Yeah I think you hit it on the head, people wanted someone special and Thurman looked too mortal against not so great contenders. I still look forward to his fights but I guess most people don't see him as the next big thing anymore. Then again there was tons of hype for the Porter fight. Maybe Garcia doesn't have much momentum either, I get the sense this fight is more of a "okay, which one of you is reliable enough and actually has the goods" kind of fight.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I think you hit it on the head, people wanted someone special and Thurman looked too mortal against not so great contenders. I still look forward to his fights but I guess most people don't see him as the next big thing anymore. Then again there was tons of hype for the Porter fight. Maybe Garcia doesn't have much momentum either, I get the sense this fight is more of a "okay, which one of you is reliable enough and actually has the goods" kind of fight.


Also boxing fans will just jump on the new kid on the block who looks the goods, Spence is now the future of the division but if he Beat Brook in a close fight and has a close fight with Porter some fans wouldn't be impressed and jump on the next young gun.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I think you hit it on the head, people wanted someone special and Thurman looked too mortal against not so great contenders. I still look forward to his fights but I guess most people don't see him as the next big thing anymore. Then again there was tons of hype for the Porter fight. Maybe Garcia doesn't have much momentum either, I get the sense this fight is more of a "okay, which one of you is reliable enough and actually has the goods" kind of fight.


Yes exactly! Both guys built a momentum which they've largely not capitalised/delivered on. This fight is a "back on track" kind of fight. That isn't to sound intentionally cynical but both guys need this win. Its an intriguing fight nonetheless.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cherries all day.

Get a poll in this one, I'm curious.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If this fight actually happens, they I predict Garcia, via robbery decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If this fight actually happens, they I predict Garcia, via robbery decision.


I was thinking about this. I don't think the judges will favor one fighter over the other due to corruption.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was thinking about this. I don't think the judges will favor one fighter over the other due to corruption.


No reason to, neither is a clear favorite and they have comparable fan bases given their PBC exposure.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a really good fight, says a lot about the state of boxing that I'm surprised when two of the genuine top dogs in a division face off. Is this not PPV? amazing really when you think the likes of flex the chinny robot can handover £8m in non sequential notes live in the ring to a pothead for his alphabet bauble and people pay for that junk on PPV then a genuine 50:50 like this isn't. Mental.

I pick swift in this, think he's too smart for KEITH who looks wide open at times, can see him getting tagged by a short left to the chin section, swift by stoppage then continues to duck the special one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was thinking about this. I don't think the judges will favor one fighter over the other due to corruption.


True, the corruption could even things out. - But Swish has an established history, whereas Thurman's bouts have all pretty much at least APPEARED legit.

Well heck, I'm just glad it's happening. (If it really does.)

And it's not PPV? Seriously? 
2 top guys actually fighting each other, and no PPV.... What is happening to the sport I've been watching all these years? It must be the Twilight Zone.

:alfingers


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I really like both guys...they both have positives and both have vulnerabilities, that said I am picking Danny. Keith brings nothing to the table Danny hasn't dealt with before. I believe Keith is a really good fighter, and will have plenty of success, I just don't believe that he believes himself. I sense that a lot of his talk is him trying to talk himself into believing he's good enough to be Elite. I like Danny in a 8-4 type decision, really competitive early, Danny winning the second half of the fight, wide.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Win or lose no fighter dresses as fresh as dsg :yep


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Drew said:


> Also boxing fans will just jump on the new kid on the block who looks the goods, Spence is now the future of the division but if he Beat Brook in a close fight and has a close fight with Porter some fans wouldn't be impressed and jump on the next young gun.


Having close fights with Brook or Porter wouldn't be a bad thing or hurt his popularity unless they were robberies.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

OneTime said:


> Win or lose no fighter dresses as fresh as dsg :yep


You have horrible style if you think that skinny jeans wearing, studded leather jacket wearing pussy is fresh.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Reppin501 said:


> I really like both guys...they both have positives and both have vulnerabilities, that said I am picking Danny. *Keith brings nothing to the table Danny hasn't dealt with before*. I believe Keith is a really good fighter, and will have plenty of success, I just don't believe that he believes himself. I sense that a lot of his talk is him trying to talk himself into believing he's good enough to be Elite. I like Danny in a 8-4 type decision, really competitive early, Danny winning the second half of the fight, wide.


Keith brings movement and Danny hasn't dealt with it well before, that's why he has his doubters...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/garcia-thurman-announced-wednesday-network-not-finalized--112588

Really hope this lands on CBS, PBC need to get more even fights like this on those networks. Going with Garcia, really like Thurman but think Danny gets his timing down by mid fight and wins a clear decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821800821876813824


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do i get the feeling garcia is gonna win


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm a fan of both but I think garcia takes this. Garcia is more versatile and as acs mentioned thurman looked like a mere mortal against collazo


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Thurman looked like an asbolute machine on his way up, thought he looked amazingly explosive against Diego Chaves who I also rated at the time but since then he has looked decidedly less devastating, I'm struggling to pick atm


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

2017, Year for the ages!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829114045039050752


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829114045039050752


Nice!!! The PBC really aren't playing games anymore. Seems like after 2 years they finally figured out what they need to do and how they need to do it. Pretty much all of their scheduled cards are stacked with great main events. Hopefully this keeps up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Here's a nice gift @bballchump11


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I still can't believe this fight is actually happening.

Still expecting something to go wrong. (What it is to be a boxing fan these days. sigh....)


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

If Garcia takes this i will forgive his cherry picking.
Cant decide but i also wont bet against Garcia, dude keeps winning.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> I still can't believe this fight is actually happening.
> 
> Still expecting something to go wrong. (What it is to be a boxing fan these days. sigh....)


No, you're just being a douche bag.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Odds are Thurman -265 and Garcia +205. Vegas really have no clue how to handicap boxing, Crolla has better odds to beat Linares in a rematch than Garcia has to beat Thurman...... no!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> No, you're just being a douche bag.


Stop staring at mirrors, son, it's making you predictable.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

DSG will win, put your house on it. Danny isn't flashy, but he has the heart, and he always finds a way to win. Thurman hasn't looked impressive for a few fights now. I expect Danny to counter the fuck out of Thurman. Bookmark this when it happens :yep


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

It's Too Big said:


> DSG will win, put your house on it. Danny isn't flashy, but he has the heart, and he always finds a way to win. Thurman hasn't looked impressive for a few fights now. I expect Danny to counter the fuck out of Thurman. Bookmark this when it happens :yep


agreed and have been saying since this fight was mooted. Thurman one cool dude but his power is massively overrated IMO when you breakdown who he has and hasn't stopped. Garcia is also getting underrated bigtime when you look at who he's fought and beat (disputable decisions notwithstanding)

I got Garcia PTS here. I would pick KO but think Thurman is too stubborn to get stopped


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't think thurman power is overrated I think he just can't plant himself against these upper echelon fighters. Most of the time these days he's back peddling trying to hit and move


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Wig said:


> agreed and have been saying since this fight was mooted. Thurman one cool dude but his power is massively overrated IMO when you breakdown who he has and hasn't stopped. Garcia is also getting underrated bigtime when you look at who he's fought and beat (disputable decisions notwithstanding)
> 
> I got Garcia PTS here. I would pick KO but think Thurman is too stubborn to get stopped


Agree with Danny being underrated and Thurman's power being overrated. Dunno about the points win though, I could see Danny hurting Thurman and maybe stopping him on his feet. I think Thurman will gas out mid-late round and get stopped. Thurman won't keep his explosiveness up for more than 6 rounds. I reckon DSG will go to the body a lot in this fight. Danny one of my favourites though, so maybe my bias is getting in the way a bit ha!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Stop staring at mirrors, son, it's making you predictable.


Be honest, you'd be happier if this fight didnt happen....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

How can anyone think Garcia will KO Thurman? Did you guys not see him take 9 rounds to put a shot to fuck Malignaggi away? Paulie had been out of the ring for well over a year after getting brutalised by Porter. Its nothing to do with fighting down to the level of his opponent either its the style he has problems with, anyone who can use their feet and move well give him fits. Thurman will take an easy 117-111 type of decision or maybe stop him late.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Showtime will be televising.
> 
> Who wins?
> 
> http://www.ringtv.com/469577-showtime-announces-thurman-garcia-march-4/


Boogie let's get a poll in here.

I thought I'd be in the minority picking Cherry Garcia.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Drew said:


> How can anyone think Garcia will KO Thurman? Did you guys not see him take 9 rounds to put a shot to fuck Malignaggi away? Paulie had been out of the ring for well over a year after getting brutalised by Porter. Its nothing to do with fighting down to the level of his opponent either its the style he has problems with, anyone who can use their feet and move well give him fits. Thurman will take an easy 117-111 type of decision or maybe stop him late.


Malignaggi is a known tough, durable fighter. Thurman has never taken any real punishment in his career and has been hurt numerous times in the past (to the body especially).


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Malignaggi is a known tough, durable fighter. Thurman has never taken any real punishment in his career and has been hurt numerous times in the past (to the body especially).


Rubbish, Paulie was tough when he was younger but he wasn't so tough when Porter wrecked him inside 4 rounds, after that Paulie shouldn't haven't been allowed anywhere near a world class WW but 16 months later he goes 9 rounds with Garcia. Haha Thurman goes 12 rounds against a guy who smashed Paulie (who was younger and fresher) in half the time Garcia did but Garcia is gonna KO him, nah not gonna happen.

I'll give you $1,000 if Garcia KO's him but you give me $250, wanna take the bet?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Drew said:


> Rubbish, Paulie was tough when he was younger but he wasn't so tough when Porter wrecked him inside 4 rounds, after that Paulie shouldn't haven't been allowed anywhere near a world class WW but 16 months later he goes 9 rounds with Garcia. Haha Thurman goes 12 rounds against a guy who smashed Paulie (who was younger and fresher) in half the time Garcia did but Garcia is gonna KO him, nah not gonna happen.
> 
> I'll give you $1,000 if Garcia KO's him but you give me $250, wanna take the bet?


No, I actually have an account to gamble and I don't think Garcia will stop him. But acting as if that is some crazy idea is stupid.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> No, I actually have an account to gamble and I don't think Garcia will stop him. But acting as if that is some crazy idea is stupid.


I'm saying its highly unlikely and cant understand why some of the posters think it will happen, which is fair. All I've had back is that Thurman looks like he can be hurt to the body (show me a fighter who cant), but considering he went 12 rounds with a guy who is proven to be more powerful than Garcia it doesn't make sense.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Drew said:


> I'm saying its highly unlikely and cant understand why some of the posters think it will happen, which is fair. All I've had back is that Thurman looks like he can be hurt to the body (show me a fighter who cant), but considering he went 12 rounds with a guy who is proven to be more powerful than Garcia it doesn't make sense.


Porter is a little more powerful and Garica is way more skilled. It evens out.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Porter is a little more powerful and Garica is way more skilled. It evens out.


Porter is Thurman's worst nightmare though while Garcia will play into Keith's hands. Thurman will beat Garcia easier then he did Porter, wanna bet on that? You wont be able to find that bet at the bookies.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Garcia but no sure thing. Always finds a way to win even when he's no supposed to.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Drew said:


> Porter is Thurman's worst nightmare though while Garcia will play into Keith's hands. Thurman will beat Garcia easier then he did Porter, wanna bet on that? You wont be able to find that bet at the bookies.


Because that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan favors Danny

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-thurman-gets-hit-too-much-garcia-beat-him--113572


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Wasn't this clown calling Bud "nappy head" or some shit.

I can't believe Gaymon works with trash like this.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I would LOVE to see Thurman kick his ass. Thurman is a trippy hippy, and I like that! Garcia's dad is a massive cunt, and that's a good enough reason for me to see him lose.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> I would LOVE to see Thurman kick his ass. Thurman is a trippy hippy, and I like that! Garcia's dad is a massive cunt, and that's a good enough reason for me to see him lose.


I just watched this and it made me respect Thurman more than I already did:






He seems a class act and that's another reason I'd like to see him beat Garcia.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Drew said:


> Rubbish, Paulie was tough when he was younger but he wasn't so tough when Porter wrecked him inside 4 rounds, after that Paulie shouldn't haven't been allowed anywhere near a world class WW but 16 months later he goes 9 rounds with Garcia. Haha Thurman goes 12 rounds against a guy who smashed Paulie (who was younger and fresher) in half the time Garcia did but Garcia is gonna KO him, nah not gonna happen.
> 
> I'll give you $1,000 if Garcia KO's him but you give me $250, wanna take the bet?


Not sure if this forums for you bit of a casual post here, Garcia stopped Khan in 4 rounds who stopped Paulie, so by your logic Garcia shouldnt have been able to stop Khan so quick

Styles make fights Thurman has been hurt to the head and body, plus Garcia has one punch knockout power he just has trouble landing it on people with good defence, only problem is Thurman leaves himself wide open at times, saying Garcia cant KO Thurman because Thurman went 12 rounds with Porter is just dumb, stick to talking about boxing at your local pub


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> *Not sure if this forums for you bit of a casual post here, Garcia stopped Khan in 4 rounds who stopped Paulie, so by your logic Garcia shouldnt have been able to stop Khan so quick*
> 
> Styles make fights Thurman has been hurt to the head and body, plus Garcia has one punch knockout power he just has trouble landing it on people with good defence, only problem is Thurman leaves himself wide open at times, saying Garcia cant KO Thurman because Thurman went 12 rounds with Porter is just dumb, stick to talking about boxing at your local pub


What are you talking about? I was making a point that Thurman has been hit by a bigger stronger fully fledged WW and didn't crumble as everyone these days seem to think because he got hurt by 1 body punch from Collazo he's gonna get dropped by everyone, so piss off with that casual shit. EVERY boxer can get hurt to the body, do you think its just Thurman and a select few?

Who has Danny knocked out with 1 punch? He didn't even knock Khan out for fuck sake he landed clean multiple times but he was stopped on his feet,.

Yes styles make fights and Thurman can get on his bike all night like Peterson did for 6 rounds, like Herrera did and like Paulie did but this time he'll make Gift pay and jab his head off to an easy points win.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Not sure if this forums for you bit of a casual post here, Garcia stopped Khan in 4 rounds who stopped Paulie, so by your logic Garcia shouldnt have been able to stop Khan so quick
> 
> Styles make fights Thurman has been hurt to the head and body, *plus Garcia has one punch knockout power* he just has trouble landing it on people with good defence, only problem is Thurman leaves himself wide open at times, saying Garcia cant KO Thurman because Thurman went 12 rounds with Porter is just dumb, stick to talking about boxing at your local pub


Here's Danny's power explained, unless you think Thurman is a casual too who knows nothing...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Drew said:


> What are you talking about? I was making a point that Thurman has been hit by a bigger stronger fully fledged WW and didn't crumble as everyone these days seem to think because he got hurt by 1 body punch from Collazo he's gonna get dropped by everyone, so piss off with that casual shit. EVERY boxer can get hurt to the body, do you think its just Thurman and a select few?
> 
> Who has Danny knocked out with 1 punch? He didn't even knock Khan out for fuck sake he landed clean multiple times but he was stopped on his feet,.
> 
> Yes styles make fights and Thurman can get on his bike all night like Peterson did for 6 rounds, like Herrera did and like Paulie did but this time he'll make Gift pay and jab his head off to an easy points win.





Drew said:


> Here's Danny's power explained, unless you think Thurman is a casual too who knows nothing...


Peterson did well by coming forward though, plus Thurman has never showed he can box for 12 rounds on the outside and not get caught, when I was talking about Thurman getting hurt I meant by Karass in the first round, Herrera took some bombs that Thurman wouldnt take so its a bad comparison, why would you show me Thurman talking about Garcia's power doesnt make a difference because he hasnt felt it

Khan was out on his feet and didnt even get hit in the chin properly, you shouldnt always look at their fights with common opponents to analyse fights, Thurman will be hurt or dropped if he gets hit to the body or head clean, Garcia should be able to take Thurman's punches


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Peterson did well by coming forward though, plus Thurman has never showed he can box for 12 rounds on the outside and not get caught, when I was talking about Thurman getting hurt I meant by Karass in the first round, Herrera took some bombs that Thurman wouldnt take so its a bad comparison, why would you show me Thurman talking about Garcia's power doesnt make a difference because he hasnt felt it
> 
> Khan was out on his feet and didnt even get hit in the chin properly, you shouldnt always look at their fights with common opponents to analyse fights, Thurman will be hurt or dropped if he gets hit to the body or head clean, Garcia should be able to take Thurman's punches


Not sure if your post is serious? You're talking like its a fact that Garcia can take everything Thurman lands but Thurman cant take what Garcia will land on him, where is the proof? You say Thurman cant talk about his power but you can even though you've never taken a punch like Thurman has, yeh ok.

You never told me who Garcia knocked out with 1 punch?

Peterson did well in the last 6 rounds by boxing on the outside not by coming forward, I think you need to watch that fight again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Drew said:


> Not sure if your post is serious? You're talking like its a fact that Garcia can take everything Thurman lands but Thurman cant take what Garcia will land on him, where is the proof? You say Thurman cant talk about his power but you can even though you've never taken a punch like Thurman has, yeh ok.
> 
> You never told me who Garcia knocked out with 1 punch?
> 
> Peterson did well in the last 6 rounds by boxing on the outside not by coming forward, I think you need to watch that fight again.


Peterson was down in the first 6 rounds which is why he lost the fight he forgot to throw punches, Garcia has taken punches clean and not been badly hurt, Thurman has been wobbled more than once

Lets do a 1 month ban bet, if Thurman gets knocked down or KO'd I win, If he doesnt you win, ydksab


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Garcia has an excellent chin


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thurman vs. Garcia Only the 10th unification in the Divisons History

Jackie Fields (NBA) W DQ 2 Joe Dundee (World) 7-25-29

Sugar Ray Leonard (WBC) KO 14 Thomas Hearns (WBA) 9-16-81

Donald Curry (WBA, IBF) KO 3 Milton McCrory (WBA) 12-6-85

Simon Brown (IBF) KO 10 Maurice Blocker (WBC) 3-18-91

Felix Trinidad (IBF) W 12 Oscar De La Hoya (WBC) 9-18-99

Ricardo Mayorga (WBA) KO 3 Vernon Forrest (WBC) 1-25-03

Cory Spinks (IBF) W 12 Ricardo Mayorga (WBA, WBC) 12-13-03

Floyd Mayweather (WBC, WBA Super) W 12 Marcos Maidana (WBA) 5-3-14

Floyd Mayweather (WBC, WBA Super) Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 5-2-15 -

See more at: http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-...te-group-legends--113638#sthash.vHW4L8ab.dpuf


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Danny will punish Thurman to the body, Thurman may move well at the beginning but as the fight goes on he will slow down as a result of the body work.

Once Thurman is more stationary, Danny who is the better combination puncher will start to win rounds.

Close but controversial win for Danny.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Peterson was down in the first 6 rounds which is why he lost the fight he forgot to throw punches, Garcia has taken punches clean and not been badly hurt, Thurman has been wobbled more than once
> 
> Lets do a 1 month ban bet, if Thurman gets knocked down or KO'd I win, If he doesnt you win, *ydksab*


You say I don't know shit about boxing but look at what you said :

Garcia can knockout Thurman but Thurman cant knockout Garcia

Then you say Thurman cant talk about Garcia's power because he hasn't felt it!!

Please tell us all when you took Garcia's shots because apparently you know all about it.

I'll take the ban bet if you bet £100 with me on the fight, you could get better at the bookies but with me you wont lose your money if its a draw, plus i'm a casual so taking my money will be more satisfying...

Still waiting for all the names of who Garcia has knocked out with 1 punch.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Drew said:


> You say I don't know shit about boxing but look at what you said :
> 
> Garcia can knockout Thurman but Thurman cant knockout Garcia
> 
> ...


Thurman can knock Garcia out hes just not aggressive enough to do it, fuck money bets no on is going to pay up dont be a pussy 1 month ban bet


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drew said:


> You say I don't know shit about boxing but look at what you said :
> 
> Garcia can knockout Thurman but Thurman cant knockout Garcia
> 
> ...





A.C.S said:


> Thurman can knock Garcia out hes just not aggressive enough to do it, fuck money bets no on is going to pay up dont be a pussy 1 month ban bet


Do an avatar bet, ban bets are no fun because you can't make fun of the retard loser.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Thurman can knock Garcia out hes just not aggressive enough to do it, fuck money bets no on is going to pay up dont be a pussy 1 month ban bet


You said Garcia should be able to take Thurman's punch nothing about him not being aggressive.

Lets do a perma ban on the result then, don't be a pussy.

Glad you've conceded Garcia doesn't have 1 punch knockout power, well done.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Do an avatar bet, ban bets are no fun because you can't make fun of the retard loser.


I never look at peoples avatar lol



Drew said:


> You said Garcia should be able to take Thurman's punch nothing about him not being aggressive.
> 
> Lets do a perma ban on the result then, don't be a pussy.
> 
> Glad you've conceded Garcia doesn't have 1 punch knockout power, well done.


Ok lets go, perma ban bet Thurman gets knocked down or KO'd


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> I never look at peoples avatar lol
> 
> Ok lets go, perma ban bet Thurman gets knocked down or KO'd


Nah on who wins.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Drew said:


> Nah on who wins.


No because im predicting Thurman to win, just he will get dropped and can get stopped, pussy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Came to post this. I've seen other Thurman Core workouts but this one looked the most grueling

No doubt Thurman is paying a lot of attention to his core because he knows Danny will be targetting the body early


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> No because im predicting Thurman to win, just he will get dropped and can get stopped, pussy


Ok its on, but it has to be a legit KD no bullshit slip.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, Thurman lost the hype when he didnt try and finish Bundu, then went 12 with Guerrero then got hurt by a bodyshot againt Collazo, he showed hes vulnerable *which is why im picking Garcia to win*, its still a great fight its just Thurman hasnt looked that special everytime hes stepped up





sosolid4u09 said:


> *Why do i get the feeling garcia is gonna win*





A.C.S said:


> *No because im predicting Thurman to win*, just he will get dropped and can get stopped, pussy


Hahah you've been picking Garcia to win the whole time until a perma ban gets put on the line, I guess you changed your pick today huh?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Drew said:


> Hahah you've been picking Garcia to win the whole time until a perma ban gets put on the line, I guess you changed your pick today huh?


I actually changed it a few days ago lol, so its on if Thurman gets knocked down or stopped you get banned forever, if he doesnt go down or stopped I get banned forever, lets go


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Came to post this. I've seen other Thurman Core workouts but this one looked the most grueling
> 
> No doubt Thurman is paying a lot of attention to his core because he knows Danny will be targetting the body early


Yeah I've used those types of ropes before and they really suck. But they work really well.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I've used those types of ropes before and they really suck. But they work really well.


Really hits the inner core muscles around the spine. Stabilization and strengthen the whole trunk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I've used those types of ropes before and they really suck. But they work really well.


May have missed it but who are you picking in this Bogotazo?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> May have missed it but who are you picking in this Bogotazo?


I hadn't made a solid pick before. I think Thurman takes it but I'm not too confident. I just think Thurman will be able to control the fight and is less easy to hit. I'll probably make a breakdown video and make a more solid pick afterwards but that's it for now.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I hadn't made a solid pick before. I think Thurman takes it but I'm not too confident. I just think Thurman will be able to control the fight and is less easy to hit. I'll probably make a breakdown video and make a more solid pick afterwards but that's it for now.


I hate having to back against Garcia because on numerous occasions he's upset the odds, but I don't think Thurman is anywhere near as easy to deal with as Khan or Matthysse. Of course, over the distance, Danny's body punching and timing will make a difference, but I just think Thurman coming in from awkward angles early on will be the difference between winning and losing. I look forward to your breakdown


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Thurman UD.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm so out the loop on boxing these days I can't confidently pick a winner here.

I've never been convinced when watching Thurman. Danny has always been the real deal, too sharp with his timing and counters for Thurman's style. Garcia UD.

Should be a good fight though I'm gonna make the effort to catch it live.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

One thing I've learnt in boxing over the years is that as a rule of thumb consistency always wins. Which is why I never pick guys like Amir Khan regardless of how the odds are.

Danny is one of those boxers that rises to the occasion. Give him a bum he'll look mediocre, give him an A-lister and he will shine.

I see this being a repeat of Mattyse. Garcia won't stand to to toe with Thurman he'll fight off the backfoot with crisp counters.

My pick: Garcia to win although I will stress judges generally love Thurman so it could be a contested decision in his favour.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew said:


> Rubbish, Paulie was tough when he was younger but he wasn't so tough when Porter wrecked him inside 4 rounds, after that Paulie shouldn't haven't been allowed anywhere near a world class WW but 16 months later he goes 9 rounds with Garcia. Haha Thurman goes 12 rounds against a guy who smashed Paulie (who was younger and fresher) in half the time Garcia did but Garcia is gonna KO him, nah not gonna happen.
> 
> I'll give you $1,000 if Garcia KO's him but you give me $250, wanna take the bet?


I'll take this bet. I'll give you $250 if Keith stops him, you give me a g if Danny stops Keith. Deal?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- Neither guy's getting stopped. I'm rooting for Garcia but I have a feeling Thurman will get the nod. Split decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks for the links mate.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

PBFred said:


> I'll take this bet. I'll give you $250 if Keith stops him, you give me a g if Danny stops Keith. Deal?


No its you give me $250 if Danny doesn't stop him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Thanks for the links mate.


No prob. That interview between Danny and Kreigal was very good. I haven't seen Danny open up like that before


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> No prob. That interview between Danny and Kreigal was very good. I haven't seen Danny open up like that before


I don't care about anything he has to say until he starts to talk about how his father is a drug addict, distraction living way too vicariously through his son.

Angel putting the belt around his shoulder and saying he's the champ and that his son is gonna knock him out was one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen any trainer do, let alone a father. The sad part is that Danny probably has such little self esteem that all this shit his father does motivates him not to lose because he wants so desperately to please his daddy. It's almost tragic. I can honestly see Angel abandoning his son once the money stops flowing in. I've known junkies like that my whole life, they only care about themselves.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

this is a tough one to call, but if i had a gun to my head, I'd have to go with Thurman via UD. He's simply the bigger and stronger guy, much more acclimated to facing top WW's. While I think thurman's technique can still use work, I believe it's good enough to defeat Garcia.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I listened to the media call yesterday, Dan Rafael was trying to get under Garcia's skin at the end.

Garcia is the fresher fighter, but I haven't picked a winner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I got her a trip to New York for her Christmas and we land next Saturday at mid day. I only realised this was on when we're there last night and managed to convince her to go to the fight so just purchased 2 tickets. Can't wait for this now. Anybody else going? @Bogotazo?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

McKay said:


> I got her a trip to New York for her Christmas and we land next Saturday at mid day. I only realised this was on when we're there last night and managed to convince her to go to the fight so just purchased 2 tickets. Can't wait for this now. Anybody else going? @Bogotazo?


Sorry, didn't see this for some reason. I was going to buy tickets but after seeing DeGale-Jack for better and cheaper tickets I decided against it. How long are you around for?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Sorry, didn't see this for some reason. I was going to buy tickets but after seeing DeGale-Jack for better and cheaper tickets I decided against it. How long are you around for?


Landing into Newark around 11:55am on Saturday so by the time we get through customs and collect our baggage I reckon we should be in the City for about 1:30pm and our flight out is 8pm Wednesday night.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Garcia wins by knockout.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Definitely whipping out the PS3 for another prophetic simulation.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Thurman on points.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Note: Welterweight Unifications (9) In Boxing History*
Jackie Fields (NBA) W DQ 2 Joe Dundee (World) 7-25-29
Sugar Ray Leonard (WBC) KO 14 Thomas Hearns (WBA) 9-16-81
Donald Curry (WBA, IBF) KO 3 Milton McCrory (WBA) 12-6-85
Simon Brown (IBF) KO 10 Maurice Blocker (WBC) 3-18-91
Felix Trinidad (IBF) W 12 Oscar De La Hoya (WBC) 9-18-99
Ricardo Mayorga (WBA) KO 3 Vernon Forrest (WBC) 1-25-03
Cory Spinks (IBF) W 12 Ricardo Mayorga (WBA, WBC) 12-13-03
Floyd Mayweather (WBC, WBA Super) W 12 Marcos Maidana (WBA) 5-3-14
Floyd Mayweather (WBC, WBA Super) Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 5-2-15


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> *Note: Welterweight Unifications (9) In Boxing History*


Nice poster.

Curry KO'd McCrory in the second round, by the way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to very tentatively pick Thurman on points.

This fight is very interesting, definitely a 50/50 and very hard for me to decide. Definitely the kind of fights we should be getting in the welterweight division. as a Thurman fan I may be a little biased but I'm gonna be objective and try to break it down

Thurman has a number of advantages in this fight, namely his speed, footwork, unorthodox angles, combination punching and ring IQ. I think he's also the bigger puncher and probably the natural welterweight although he doesn't really have a significant size advantage over Garcia. Thurman should be able to get his big punches off and use his movement to get out of trouble. Garcia is pretty flat footed and that's something that will be very clear in this fight as he has always struggled with mobile fighters. I would feel more comfortable about Thurman winning if he had a better jab, Garcia struggles with jabbers (see the Herrera fight) and that's something that is kind of missing in his arsenal.

As for Garcia, I think Garcia has an iron chin and that should serve him well against Thurman. Garcia has great timing, solid fundamentals and a great great left hook that Thurman might be susceptible to. Thurman tends to leave himself open sometimes when he is loading up Garcia might catch him in the exchanges and hurt Thurman. Thurman has shown some durability issues, specifically in the Soto Karass fight and the Collazo fight, it's entirely possible that Garcia could stop him in an exchange or when he lands that left hook. Apparently Garcia will be targeting the body as they think that is a weakness, they'd better be careful with the body work or it might leave some openings for Thurman.

Danny always manages to pull it off and I've consistently underestimated him, he's more battle tested than Thurman but I think Keith has the advantage stylistically and he's more of a natural welter. Wouldn't surprise me if he floors Thurman. Tough fight but Thurman wins on points IMO


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm going to very tentatively pick Thurman on points.
> 
> This fight is very interesting, definitely a 50/50 and very hard for me to decide. Definitely the kind of fights we should be getting in the welterweight division. as a Thurman fan I may be a little biased but I'm gonna be objective and try to break it down
> 
> ...


Perfect post. Everything I think, as well. Thurman's advantages are more evident than Garcia's, but Garcia does have a few. I always tend to pick the guy with the better footwork and I'm sticking with that. But if Danny can make Thurman miss a little and fire back hard counters, he can negate some of that footwork.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

My instinct says Garcia; cleaner, more durable, better timing.

I like Thurman more so hope he wins but very excited for this one.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@V-2 at least make a post ffs


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sugar Ray Leonard is commentating and was just interviewed on ESPN first take


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


I love me some GP promos. One of the best in the business.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard is commentating and was just interviewed on ESPN first take









bballchump11 said:


>


Part 2


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard is commentating and was just interviewed on ESPN first take


:vomprobably Marv Albert and BJ Flores too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> :vomprobably Marv Albert and BJ Flores too.


I hope not. This is on CBS, so I think they'll bring in the Showtime crew of Bernstein, Mauro and sub Paulie for Sugar Ray since Paulie is fighting this weekend in Britain


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope not. This is on CBS, so I think they'll bring in the Showtime crew of Bernstein, Mauro and sub Paulie for Sugar Ray since Paulie is fighting this weekend in Britain


Thank the baby Jesus. I forgot it was CBS and not NBC.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol: Thurman so fed up with the media at this point. Just itching to fight.

Danny is more likeable when you get past his dad and the persona but it's interesting how different they are. Danny strikes me as such a simple dude who doesn't think too hard about things and is direct. Thurman is the intellectual who gets deep into music and history and food and shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn Garcia getting emotional. Not surprised Angel had that "succeed or suffer" thing going on. Roy Jones and Oscar had the same type of thing. (Sorry I'm quoting you so much btw)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Thurman so fed up with the media at this point. Just itching to fight.
> 
> Danny is more likeable when you get past his dad and the persona but it's interesting how different they are. Danny strikes me as such a simple dude who doesn't think too hard about things and is direct. Thurman is the intellectual who gets deep into music and history and food and shit.


yeah true. I was just thinking how likable Danny came off as with his daughter and wife. And Thurman seems a like more antsy about the fight right now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Okay, the parameters are set, time to simulate this shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Round 1: Thurman comes out aggressively and they exchange. Nice counter right uppercut from Garcia. Thurman dancing around throwing straight punches. Garcia landing some sharp counter jabs and shots to the body. Good counter right from Thurman. HUGE counter left uppercut from Garcia. Misses a big left hook. Thurman moving again and they're trading jabs. They trade rights. HUGE right hand stuns Thurman and he goes down from a follow up to the body!!!

Round 2: Thurman jabs to the body and gets countered. Solid straight lands for Thurman. Garcia counters with a right. Counter right uppercut for Garcia. Every time Thurman throws Garcia punches with him. They trade body shots. Triple jab from Thurman. Thurman being more selective with his shots now. Lands some good straight punches. More jabs from Thurman to the body and head.

Round 3: Thurman comes out with quick straight punches. Nice straight right from Thurman. Left uppercut stuns Thurman! He fights back and recovers quickly. More straight shots from Thurman. Garcia misses a big body shot. Garcia jabbing too. They trade left hooks. Hard body shots from Garcia. Nice pull counter from Thurman, Garcia returns one. Thurman landing counter jabs nad straights as Garcia comes in. They trade right hands.

Round 4. Counter right stuns Garcia! Thurman follows up with a hayemaker! But Garcia steadies himself and targets the body. Thurman with 1's and 2's to the body and head. Big looping right for Garcia. They're exchanging as Thurman's back hovers around the ropes. Counters from Garcia. Garcia counters Thurman's jab to the body with a jab then blocks a body shot. Thurman catches Garcia coming in. Thurman trying to feint more and moves away.

"Closely contested and hard to score."

Round 5: Thurman becoming aggressive and targeting the body. Garcia lands a hard left uppercut and counters Thurman with jabs from the outside. Nice hard right from Thurman but Garcia just keeps pressing. HUGE left uppercut catches Garcia and stuns him. He fights back and Thurman catches him with follow up shots. Garcia clinches and recovers. Combinations from Thurman. He's getting the better of the exchanges. Right hand hurts Thurman! Another right from Garcia! Thurman covers up and moves away and recovers. Both a bit more tentative before the bell. Garcia looking a little marked up red in the face. Thurman red under the eye.

Round 6: Garcia pressing Thurman and Thurman responding. They trade jabs. Counters from Thurman. More exchanges. They move to the middle and Thurman has success with straight punches. Garcia counters to the body. Hard right uppercut from Garcia. Thurman spams right hands.

Round 7: Thurman lands straight punches, Garcia draws blood with a counter right uppercut. They trade jabs and Thurman gets the better of it. Huge body shot from Garcia. Right hand from Thurman. Thurman blocking his body now. 4 jabs from Thurman. They exchange big shots.Thurman throwing slightly more on the outside but Garcia jabs with him well. Thurman going to the body consistently with straight shots. Counter-right from Garcia.

Round 8: Jabs from Thurman, left hook from Garcia. Thurman draws a counter from Garcia and lands a big right hand. Garcia responds with hard shots up top. Big body shot from Thurman. Thurman blocking his body well. They trade up top. Left hook off the jab from Thurman. Straight punches from Thurman. Body shots by Garcia as Thurman's back touches the ropes. More jabs from Thurman and a looping right. More straight punches from Thurman.

Round 9. Danny lands a stiff jab but Thurman lands consecutive straight shots. Counter left hook from Garcia. He starts to open up as Thurman backs up. Counter left hook from Garcia. Counter left hook from Garcia. They trade and do damage. Garcia blocks a big body shot. They trade straight punches. Garcia misses a big right uppercut. Left uppercut from the outside for Thurman. Garcia backs him up but Thurman resumes to the center and they trade. Counter straight from Thurman. Right hand + left hook to the body combo for Thurman.

Round 10: They trade straight punches, Garcia lands a good left to the body. Big right from Thurman after they trade jabs. Garcia body shot, then Thurman lands a counter right. They trade left hooks. More straight shots from Thurman. Jabs to the body from Garcia. Counter right up top from Garcia. Body shot for Garcia. Thurman cut up top as they exchange. Big right uppercut from Garcia. Nice jab from Thurman. Combination for Garcia. Garcia is up against the ropes, Thurman lands a big body shot and misses a big uppercut up top. Thurman opens up on Garcia trying to take advantage and the bell rings.

Round 11: 1-2 from Thurman, then a counter right from Garcia. They exchange up top. Uppercut and jab to the body from Thurman. Garcia backs him up but eats a counter right in an exchange. Thurman misses a big body shot. Right and big counter left uppercut from Garcia. Body shot for Garcia. Straight shots to the body land for Thurman. Thurman blocks to the body. Nice combination for Thurman. Big right uppercut for Garcia. Nice straight punches for Thurman who seems to have found his distance over the last few rounds. Right hands for Thurman.

Round 12: Big body shot for Garcia. Counter up top. Jabs from Thurman up and down. Misses a big right. Counter right from Garcia and a good pair of body shots. Thurmangoes from backing up to pressing Garcia to getting out of range again. Body shot from Garcia. They trade left hooks. Jabs to the body from Thurman and right hands up top. Counter left hook from Garcia. Straight punches from Thurman. Nice left hand combo from Thurman.

*Result: Thurman via Unanimous Decision








*
:theretherebogo








Didn't think the scores would be this wide, it looked very close but I did think Thurman edged most of them








I took some points away from Thurman and added a few to Garcia since I last did a simulation with Thurman so this is an interesting outcome. The moral of the story seems to be Thurman creates more opportunities to land combinations with movement so even though he might get caught with clean counters now and again he lands harder punches more often.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Getting a new respect for Garcia watching these showtime all access.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Delete. ...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Y'all know it's Showtime, not CBS, right? Just making sure. That would be a bad surprise.


Lol wut


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Delete. ...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Some posters above seem to be under the impression that the fight is being broadcast on CBS. It isn't.


It is on CBS here... Showtime Boxing on CBS.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhh shit. My bad. Well, I'm glad I corrected myself. ...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Round 1: Thurman comes out aggressively and they exchange. Nice counter right uppercut from Garcia..........
> 
> *Result: Thurman via Unanimous Decision
> 
> ...


:good

I disagree with your results, but -

How da' FUK do you create this? :think1 Holy cow .....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :good
> 
> I disagree with your results, but -
> 
> How da' FUK do you create this? :think1 Holy cow .....


It's Fight Night Round 4 on the PS3. The game has AI for different styles (outside fighter, boxer-puncher, counter-puncher, etc.), dimensions of height and reach, and then numerical values you can alter for hand speed, foot speed, left hand power, stamina, chin, accuracy, head toughness, body toughness, cuts, swelling, and heart (which helps you get up from knockdowns). So I plug all that in to the best of my ability, set the game to the highest level, and let the game fight it out for 12 rounds against itself. So far it's been around 80% accurate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> It's Fight Night Round 4 on the PS3. The game has AI for different styles (outside fighter, boxer-puncher, counter-puncher, etc.), dimensions of height and reach, and then numerical values you can alter for hand speed, foot speed, left hand power, stamina, chin, accuracy, head toughness, body toughness, cuts, swelling, and heart (which helps you get up from knockdowns). So I plug all that in to the best of my ability, set the game to the highest level, and let the game fight it out for 12 rounds against itself. So far it's been around 80% accurate.


You should set up a thread for this. Be really in testing to see the results


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

RingTV.com polled 30 boxing insiders for their picks:

*Kenny Adams, trainer of 25 world champions*
*Danny Garcia to beat Keith Thurman:* I see Garcia winning. He has the better boxing ability and setting him up. I think Thurman is a little overrated in his calmness (in the ring) and boxing ability. I think Garcia has shown that he's very sharp. I think his sharp punches are going to take its toll on Thurman down the line. Thurman has a puncher's chance but I see Garcia out-boxing him, I think a unanimous decision or a TKO.

*Eric Bottjer, Roc Nation Sports matchmaker*
*Danny Garcia PTS 12 Keith Thurman:* I pick Garcia. I think he is a more rounded fighter with no glaring weakness and he also has performed well against his toughest opponents. I think Garcia takes a slight early lead and does just enough to keep it, say 8-4 in rounds at the end.

*Cameron Dunkin, boxing manager*
*Danny Garcia PTS 12 Keith Thurman:* I was so big on Garcia and now I'm not so sure. Garcia is a winner and then I saw Thurman almost lose to (Luis) Collazo; he was in trouble (from a bodyshot). Thurman's not the bravest guy in the world and Danny Garcia's not afraid of nothing and he's real. He's got guts. He's a Philadelphia guy. I'm going to go with Danny Garcia on points, 115-113. I think it's going to be nip-and-tuck.

*Norm Frauenheim, THE RING magazine, www.15rounds.com*
*Keith Thurman UD 12 Danny Garcia:* It's a mistake to underestimate Danny Garcia. Just ask Lucas Matthysse and Amir Khan but Keith Thurman knows that. There's more to Thurman than punching power. He's smart and he'll have to be to nullify Garcia's counter-punching with careful footwork and a consistent jab throughout a bout that figures to be close and controversial.

*Jeffrey Freeman, KO Digest/TheSweetScience.com*
*Danny Garcia SD 12 Keith Thurman:* With U.S. boxing viewership in decline, efforts are being made to produce rivalries and lucrative rematches. Danny Garcia and Keith Thurman have an opportunity to build their PBC welterweight title bout into something more valuable than partial ABC unification. In fight dynamics, Thurman is the power and the glory, while Garcia brings elite experience and world-class counter-punching ability to the dance. Thurman will look to keep Garcia at distance, creating from arm's length, dropping in critical blows "One Time" hopes will hurt Garcia and discourage his attack. Missing more than hitting with wide left hooks, "DSG" will do his best work in-close, clipping Thurman with crafty counters and body blows. Apparently ignoring Thurman's more effective aggression, I say the judges will award Garcia another controversial decision win at the Barclays, setting up the sequel(s). If Thurman's fists don't knock the judges out of the equation, his "0" could be sacrificed to the altar of trilogy.

*Sean Gibbons, Zanfer Promotions matchmaker*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* I like bigger, stronger Keith Thurman. He can punch and I think that keeps Danny on his heels and he looks to box more and defense first. It should be a solid fight but Thurman by decision.

*Brad Goodman, Top Rank Promotions matchmaker*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* Great fight! It's so hard to call. Thurman is a stud and Garcia is underrated and a winner and feeds off his dad's antics. I lean towards Thurman, just from his fight with porter. That win is equivalent to Garcia's last three fights, in which he looked ordinary and, before that, had a questionable win vs. (Lamont) Peterson. Thurman hasn't fought anyone besides Porter, for that matter, as well. People knock Thurman about getting hurt to body by Collazo but, at the end of day, he was able to survive it and adjust. That body shot would've doubled anyone over. I just feel Thurman controls his emotions a little bit better and his confidence is high now from win with porter, so I lean slightly towards him but that doesn't mean tomorrow I'll lean towards Garcia. It's a great fight and can't wait to see it.

*Tom Gray, RingTV.com*
*Keith Thurman SD 12 Danny Garcia:* I came very close to picking Danny Garcia here because, in both of his defining fights, against Amir Khan and Lucas Matthysse, I picked against him. Why break the habit of a lifetime, right? The difference on this occasion, though, is that the fight is at 147 pounds and I believe that Thurman is the bigger, stronger man. Garcia, if he's on the top of his game, will be a serious problem technically and Thurman is sure to be tested. With that said, I just think Garcia is due to run out of luck. I won't be surprised if it's a controversial decision in favor of Thurman but I do think he'll get the win.

*Lee Groves, RingTV.com*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* The Porter fight proved that "One Time" can defeat a highly-motivated and high-grade opponent in his physical prime, something Garcia hasn't faced since fighting Lucas Matthysse nearly three-and-a-half years ago. Thus, I believe Thurman is better prepared to face this kind of challenge than Garcia simply because of the level of opposition each has faced of late. Based on recent history, this fight should go the entire 12 rounds and I believe Thurman's all-around game, better accuracy and superior shot-for-shot power at the weight will result in a points victory.

*Robert Guerrero, former world champion who has faced both Thurman and Garcia*
*Keith Thurman UD 12 Danny Garcia:* I see Thurman winning a close flight. Danny Garcia will have his moments but Thurman will find a way to win. Thurman by unanimous decision.

*Andreas Hale, KnockoutNation.com*
*Keith Thurman UD12 Danny Garcia:* This fight feels like it is long overdue but the result has never changed for me, despite what they have done in their previous fights. Thurman is an underrated boxer and Garcia has struggled a bit with opponents who can box. With Garcia's over-reliance on the counter hook, I fully expect that Thurman will start off quickly and take a few rounds before Garcia realizes that he's behind and needs to ramp up the action. By then, there will likely be a firefight in the middle rounds and Thurman may put Garcia on his backside or simply force him to respect his power. Either way, Thurman will keep things exciting because he does have a penchant to get hit too often by punches he should see coming but will walk away with a unanimous decision in a fight that heats up late.

*Ricky Hatton, former two-division world champion*
*Danny Garcia KO Keith Thurman:* Great fight. Both unbeaten, both decent punchers - a genuine 50/50 fight. I lean slightly to Garcia by knockout.

*Rocky Juarez, former world title challenger*
*Danny Garcia KO 8 Keith Thurman:* For me, I like Keith Thurman's style better but I believe Garcia will win the fight. It's just a hunch, just because of styles, as I say I like his style better, but he does fight with his hands down and Garcia has perfect timing. He catches these guys at the same time as they throw. I just believe he's gonna catch Thurman with the left hook and win the fight by, I wanna say, the eighth round by stoppage.

*Gary Lockett, trainer of up-and-coming Liam Williams*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* Garcia has had a good run but I just think that Thurman is the better all-around fighter and that'll show on the night.

*Duke McKenzie, former three-division world champion*
*Keith Thurman UD 12 Danny Garcia:* I can't make a case for Garcia winning. Garcia is a good a puncher but one-dimensional. Thurman has it all, a highly accomplished boxer-fighter, who won't be drawn into a punching match, a crafty ring general. I see a UD Thurman.

*Jolene Mizzone, Main Events matchmaker*
*Danny Garcia UD 12 Keith Thurman:* This is a great pick 'em fight but I have to go for Danny. He performs much better when he is in with better competition. He also had two fights last year, where Thurman only had one fight.

*Diego M. Morilla, TheSweetScience.com, ThePrizefighters.com*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* Let's face it: Danny is due to lose. And not only because his father's big mouth makes us wish for him to finally learn a lesson in the form of a humiliating defeat. But rather because he has grown accustomed to fighting barely at the level of his opponent and getting away with it, and that's no way to convince anyone that he'll be able to defeat a strong, powerful and motivated champion like Thurman. Sure, Thurman has all the vulnerabilities that Garcia could easily exploit in his favor to earn another win but it's hard to envision Danny surviving the kind of back-and-forth action that Thurman endured and overcame against Shawn Porter and others. It will be a tough, fast-paced fight in which Thurman will probably allow Garcia to steal a few rounds with his great counter-punching skills. But in the end, "One Time" will put the pressure on the right moments, during the fight, to earn a solid victory by unanimous decision.

*Marty Mulcahey, UCNlive.com*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* My gut keeps telling me Danny Garcia will edge this fight and maybe my disdain for Garcia's father is blurring that judgement as well However, I think this fight fall into the "good big man beats good little man" category, with Thurman wearing down Garcia for a decision victory. Garcia has been engaging in too many tough fights lately and getting away with it against more ordinary opposition and not boxing, as he did in his prime win against Lucas Matthysse. Garcia takes early lead but Thurman starts to time and find the distance in middle rounds, scores a knockdown in championship rounds to seal a victory.

*Colin Nathan, South African-based trainer*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* I think it will be tight for the first six rounds. Thereafter the naturally bigger and stronger guy in Thurman will take over. Garcia has proved to have a decent chin. He has been given some gift decisions but he is up against a champion who keeps getting better and better with each fight and has shown improvements.

*Shawn Porter, former welterweight titlist*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* I think it's going to be a great fight. I think Thurman's going to pull it out. I look for him to win a decision. I think he's just a little better than Garcia is, in every aspect of boxing. Foot movement, I think, is very key for Keith Thurman in this fight, as you could see - with me even - he moved a lot and was able to set up his offense through his movement. I think it will be even better against Danny Garcia because he's not as agile as Keith Thurman is. You can't put anything past Danny Garcia. He's a winner. I think Keith is gonna win this fight.

*John J. Raspanti, Maxboxing.com, Ringside Boxing Show, Doghouseboxing.com*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* This is what boxing is supposed to be about. Two champions fighting each other. I see this as a tale of two sets of rounds. Thurman will likely use his superior boxing skills to get off to a lead on the scorecards. His edge in speed is important. Garcia will began to rally in the second half of the contest. He's gritty as hell but so is Thurman. Thurman will do just enough down the stretch to capture a hard-fought 12-round unanimous decision over a hard-charging Garcia.

*Salvador Rodríguez, ESPN Desportes*
*Danny Garcia PTS 12 Keith Thurman:* This fight is the best with the best, the kind of battles that everybody wants to see and (end with a) standing ovation. I expect Danny Garcia, as I always do, to take the win for his career. He has a good skills, is smart, has God-given punching power, speed and body punches to affect a terrific Keith Thurman, that has never faced anyone like "Swift." Should be a great fight and Garcia will win on points.

*Cliff Rold, BoxingScene.com*
*Danny Garcia PTS 12 Keith Thurman:* Garcia seems to come up biggest in big moments, underachieving when the lights are dimmer. Thurman has a power advantage but Garcia may be the better boxer, his left hand counter being a tonic to a Thurman, who sometimes lunges. In what could be a messy fight at times, I'll go with Garcia by the skin of his teeth.

*Michael Rosenthal, THE RING magazine editor*
*Danny Garcia UD 12 Keith Thurman:* This is one of the most difficult predictions in a while. I think Thurman is the more complete fighter but Garcia is the kind of guy who finds ways to win fights. My brain says Thurman; my gut says Garcia. I'm going with my gut. I'm going with the winner. Garcia by unanimous decision.

*Joseph Santoliquito, Ring/RingTV.com/CBS Philly/Sherdog/BWAA President*
*Keith Thurman PTS 12 Danny Garcia:* Thurman, I think, has too much firepower for Garcia. Thurman has taken on much tougher opponents over the last two years, and that can only make a fighter sharper and better. Garcia, on the other hand, I don't think has pushed himself the way he could. It should be a great fight.

*Jessie Vargas, former two-division world champion*
*Danny Garcia to bt Keith Thurman*: I think Garcia may get caught with a few punches but ultimately I think he wins. He could hit the canvas but I still think he wins.

*Dominic Verdin, RingTV.com*
*Danny Garcia SD 12 Keith Thurman:* Danny Garcia and Keith Thurman simply do not know how lose. Well, come March 4th, somebody will have to taste defeat and it will not be pretty. Garcia has a potent left hook and digs well to the body; Thurman is not very fond of being punched to the body (but who is?). Thurman has the speed and can be awkward, at times, with his approach. It's a very tough fight to break down.I keep going back and forth with this matchup. I don't have a clear winner but my mind and gut tells me Garcia may very well take a close split decision over "One Time."

*Pernell Whitaker, former four-division world champion*
*Danny Garcia to beat Keith Thurman:* I gotta go with Danny; his boxing abilities gives him the edge, I think. Great fight though.

*Michael Woods, NYFights.com, RingTV.com, Everlast podcast "TalkBOX"*
*Keith Thurman D 12 Danny Garcia:* Ain't this a tough one! And ain't that a good thing! We need these, as fans, as folks who adore the sport, these pick 'em fights, to remain relevant and pick up some lost momentum (*cough #MayPac cough*). Garcia is right when he states that he is underrated, doesn't get deserved respect. Part of that is on him; he could have said no to, say, the Rod Salka fight&#8230;but the kid wins. He doesn't look at all flashy doing it but he could use that feet-planted style and connect with showy hooks and get the "W." Or Thurman could show that the increasing elusiveness and mobility he's shown, the last two years now, pay heavier dividends in this mini-super-fight. I predict a 1-1-1. One judge sees it for Thurman. One judge sees it for Garcia. One sees it tied: A draw.

*Hector Zapari, trainer of super middleweight titlist Gilberto Ramirez*
*Keith Thurman to beat Danny Garcia:* Thurman will win. He has better ability and good power and his difficult to hit. I think Thurman will win on points but he could get the KO in the late rounds.

*Final tally:* 16-13-1 in favor of Keith Thurman to win Saturday's welterweight unification match against Danny Garcia.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on Danny! Target the body and if Thurman decides to run he can steal the rounds with the more effective punching. It will be close on the cards unless someone gets dropped, Keith being the more likely.

Garcia for me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> You should set up a thread for this. Be really in testing to see the results


You mean for all the fights? Yeah maybe. I've saved the results for the ones I've done previously. The Thurman-Garcia results are on the previous page if you want to check them out.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> You mean for all the fights? Yeah maybe. I've saved the results for the ones I've done previously. The Thurman-Garcia results are on the previous page if you want to check them out.


yeah itd be cool to have the pre fight prediction and the actual fight result all in one thread, 80% accuracy is amazing really


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> yeah itd be cool to have the pre fight prediction and the actual fight result all in one thread, 80% accuracy is amazing really


Yeah alright for GGG-Jacobs I'll make a thread laying out all the past predictions. Glad to see someone interested. And the picks that have been wrong have been mostly due to weight and age variables not being easily quantified.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah alright for GGG-Jacobs I'll make a thread laying out all the past predictions. Glad to see someone interested. And the picks that have been wrong have been mostly due to weight and age variables not being easily quantified.


>
Nice one. Must be very subjective to rate the fighters attributes? Or are you using the game defaults?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> >
> Nice one. Must be very subjective to rate the fighters attributes? Or are you using the game defaults?


It depends whether the fighter is created already, then it's default. But for most of them they're created characters and I control the input. So it is very subjective, it's not just the game but me trying my best to be accurate Raw physical attributes are easier to be subjective about though, the game takes skill and intelligence out of the equation and just lets the styles play out.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thurman not flinching>>>


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thurman not flinching>>>


God damn. Talk about intense.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

My gut tells me Garcia is the fresher fighter, will go to the body early, take over, time Thurman and get a solid victory.

I'd rather Thurman go on undefeated, but may the best man win.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thurman not flinching>>>


Keif is like, "You're the only slapass that matters Garcia."


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Link anyone??? 

Brazil sucks balls for having access to watch the fights!


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone know what time it starts


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------

